# Old syringe



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a old looking syringe I made the other day made from pvc.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That looks awesome.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure does. Very nice.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Well done, nice detail for a small piece.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Dang, that's very convincing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!! even though you said it's made of PVC.....it's still hard to picture how you did THAT out of PVC....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would do an evil scientist's lab display proud


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

That is awesome looking! Though how you did some of it is obvious, some of it is not. Do you have time for a quick how-to, or maybe some in-progress pics?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

tot13 said:


> That is awesome looking! Though how you did some of it is obvious, some of it is not. Do you have time for a quick how-to, or maybe some in-progress pics?


Im going to make a larger one so I'll take some pics for a how to, its really easy and fast, I made this in about 45 mins.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Way cool!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I was walking through an antique store about 30 minutes ago and saw a real old syringe like this. the lady wanted $65 for it. I hope she and the syringe are happy together.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I was walking through an antique store about 30 minutes ago and saw a real old syringe like this. the lady wanted $65 for it. I hope she and the syringe are happy together.


 I seen one online going for 200 bucks, thats where I got the idea to make this.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I would like to see a How-To.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ahhhhh....I like that, and I needed one just like that...now a have to make one..THANKS!!!!!


----------

